# Garage floor living...yes/no?



## secuono (Jan 8, 2011)

My buns live in the attached garage with our two big aquariums and where the dogs sleep. I was wondering if I made them runs, could they be directly on the cold concrete?

I've had guinea pigs on concrete with cardboard on the floor, but they got sick from it and died. Maybe there was a draft or their naked feet made them more susceptible? This is a new house, so the garage is a little different.

Anyway, I found two buns out escaped running around. Luckily no cables chewed or any fights. Thus I've been wondering with their larger size, fur feet and ability to get back into their cage, can they have run of the garage and be ok?

I was hoping to get wire fencing and making a large area fenced and letting a bun out into the area one at a time to play in. The area would go down along the 12ft in front of the cage row and go out maybe 4ft. I may divide it in half at 6ft to have two buns out at a time, since the cages are two long cages divided into 3 each.

What do you guys think?

Below is a picture I drew of the cages. Top is the current setup. Left cage[1] empty, 2 Tsunami, 3 Daisy, 4 Pearl, 5 Stella & 5 Cricket. Cricket is getting a new home, hopefully soon. This will allow for the bottom picture setup.
Left cage[1] Tsunami, 2 Daisy, 3 Pearl & 4 Stella.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

I would think as long as they can get off of the garage floor when they want to, it should be fine. My rabbits are in my basement and on cement floor. They have areas to get off the floor if they want.


----------



## secuono (Jan 8, 2011)

I was going to find boxes and other things for them to hop on and in, maybe a big towel for them to lay on or dig at.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 8, 2011)

Urine and/ or feces on concrete ( not matter from what animal) is never a good idea and the smell will linger for years. When the time comes to sell your home, you will wonder why no takers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

My rabbits use litterboxes so they aren't going to the bathroom on my concrete floor.


----------



## secuono (Jan 8, 2011)

I've added boxes of hay to their cages. Pearl uses it as a litter box. Kinda hoping the others will take to accidental potty training so well, too!

Went up to get pictures, but my camera battery died. So waiting for it to charge.
I put up a temporary run. Put down a couple towels, box of hay, box with cardboard padding & a bowl of water. So far Cricket, Tsunami, Daisy & Pearl have been out. Pearl is out right now. Daisy & Pearl both know where their cage is and how to get back in. I'm putting a small box in front of their door for them to hop out on and then down. Pearl is having the most fun out of all of them.
Going to try to let Stella out again after Pearl's time is up. Hopefully, I will have pictures by then, too.


----------



## secuono (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 9, 2011)

The diagram looks great.  If you've allowed yourself a good way to clean beneath their cages, I'd say it looks good.  

In the photo is looks like they've got a nice space to romp.  What are the dimensions of their "bedrooms"?  What is the adult weight of your rabbits or what breed are they?  What gauge wire and spacing did you use for the floor?  

They way you've got it set up, I'd add litter boxes with pelleted pine (wood stove pellets are cheaper than the same thing called cat litter or horse bedding).  Rabbits naturally prefer only one or two potty spots so litter training is easy.

I'd get rid of the blanket if you find they're soiling it.

Creative set up.


----------



## secuono (Jan 9, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> The diagram looks great.  If you've allowed yourself a good way to clean beneath their cages, I'd say it looks good.
> 
> In the photo is looks like they've got a nice space to romp.  What are the dimensions of their "bedrooms"?  What is the adult weight of your rabbits or what breed are they?  What gauge wire and spacing did you use for the floor?
> 
> ...


Right now, 2ft by 18in or so. Later, it will be 3ft by 18. 
They are Lionheads, most are at their adult size, 2 of them are a little bit smaller. The floor is wire shelving with very narrow spacing, never seen it so narrow and thought it was perfect. It's also coated. They have a hay box and wood plate to rest on, only half is exposed wire where the water and food is. 
So far, all buns have had time out in the run. No pee or poo on the towels, so that's good. One bun moved a towel, but did not chew it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds perfect!  You are very clever.


----------

